# Onkyo TX-SR 705, periodic audio artifact



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I purchased an open box receiver at circuit city . Have not had any problems until recently. For some reason I get an ocassional high digital chirp noise that has been aggrivating me . It does not matter what the sorce is between blu ray or dish network. The odd thing about the dish signal is it only happens when watching the HD channels. I am using the Belkin 8' HDMI 1.3 cables on both sorces. Wondering if cables are junk, or if the problem lies inside the receiver? By the way my bluray is the new sony BDP-S570. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That sounds more like an AVR issue than a Cable issue, but the HDMI's could be the culprit. I would try having the BDP doing the Processing where the Onkyo receives a PCM Bitstream rather than having the Onkyo decoding the Codecs. Also, the Cable Box can be set where it outputs Dolby Digital rather than Bitstreaming in most instances.

Also, you could pick up some HDMI Cables from Best Buy and see if it makes a difference. With a 30 Day Return Policy, you will be able to find out if the Cables are the culprit.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I have the bluray putting out "bitstream". And also Dish set to Dolby Digital audio.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like Jack beat me to it, i was gonna suggest the same thing about the cables. If you find out that it isn't the cables are you able to return the AVR? as you never know what happens to them sitting wide open on a shelf in the store.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

waculjr.903 said:


> I have the bluray putting out "bitstream". And also Dish set to Dolby Digital audio.


Hello,
What I was saying was to have the Sony decode the Blu Ray so you do not want the Sony set to Bitstream. Rather, have the Sony set to internally decode the Codecs. (True HD, DTS-HD) If set correctly, your Onkyo will read Multich instead of True HD or DTS-HD as the Sony will be doing the Decoding.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Had purchased about two years ago and been problem free until the last 30 days. Also the Circuit City store closed a year ago. Ok, Jungle Jack now I understand what you were saying. Appreciate it.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

On theSony BDP-S570 the audio settings are: Audio(HDMI)... AUTO: Normally select this. Outputs audio signals accord. to status of connection of the hdmi device. OR... PCM: Outputs PCM signals from HDMI out jack. I have it now set to PCM which is registering 48k instead of 96k with DTS Master audio, is the 96k alittle cleaner or is my receiver actually putting out dts m.audio with the receiver recognizing it and labeling it 48k because it is showing it to be PCM?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In theory, it should not make a tremendous difference if your BDP or AVR is doing the Decoding. That being said, I do prefer having my AVR doing so. 

It is only in instances like yours that I recommend trying such things. Sometimes, placing less stress on the AVR results in the stoppage of issues like yours. Moreover, it is advantageous that MultEQ XT works with True HD and DTS HD on your particular Model when the BDP is doing the Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help and info, appreciate it .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hopefully, it will simply be the HDMI Cables. They could be the culprit if they are a fairly long distance. (3.5 Meters+) In truth, the 705 is my favorite of the current 700 Series (HDMI 1.3 onward) as it is the only 700 Model that offers Audyssey's MultEQ XT as opposed to MultEQ and had a fully lighted Remote Control. The new 708 is awfully nice as it has Internet Radio however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you upgrade your firmware? Give that a check.


----------

